# First Time



## Genosmate (30/1/16)

But its nice to know it works

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (30/1/16)

Genosmate said:


> But its nice to know it works
> View attachment 44462



Welcome to the club  I'm sitting on 1 casualty and +-6mths incident free today lol

Edit: Do you have a spare?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (30/1/16)

DoubleD said:


> Welcome to the club  I'm sitting on 1 casualty and +-6mths incident free today lol
> 
> Edit: Do you have a spare?


Yes thanks,luckily I have a few.
Note to self : Don't mess with an RTA and clapton coils when you don't know what you are doing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hands (30/1/16)

Yeah they work great and that battery drops immediately

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (30/1/16)

Nice to know it works.


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/1/16)

where can one find a spare locally ?
Had the misfortune on testing this feature on my KUI


----------



## Raslin (30/1/16)

@gertvanjoe vapour mountain stocks them.


----------

